# What are your favourite 10 juices?



## pimcowboy (23/10/14)

Hi all. I smoke mainly on a kayfun RBA at +/- 1.4 ohms as im still waiting for my Reo. These are my 10 best e-liquids after +/-1 and a half years of vaping. I am not much of a fan of fruit vapes I definitely prefer tobacco or dessert flavours! I am very interested to see what all your favorites are as I love trying new juices. 

*Five Pawns- Gambit*-Smooth and very complex. They say it tastes like savory pie crust. I think it is a custard vape with a awesome vanilla taste to it. This juice is expensive but worth every cent. Love how rich it is without being to much. 1 of the best vapes ive had! My score 9.5/10.
-*Grandmaster*- Love this juice. Smooth creamy peanut butter with banana and caramel. Best vape with banana flavoring that Ive had! Very interesting juice as I usually find that peanut butter can over power every other flavour component but with this juice they got it just right!9/10
*
Suicide Bunny- Mothers milk*- Smooth creamy strawberry and cream. Creamy on the inhale ,and strawberry on the exhale. They did very well with this juice and I find it tastes good In most devices. It is a awesome strawberry component to this juice and does not taste artificial. Have left this juice to steep for a while now and am looking forward to next vape.8.5/10
-*Derailed*- Love this juice. Very complex ! Sweet snookerdoodle cookie base with a cinnamin and banana exhale. Liking it more each time I vape it. Definitely an ADV. My only negitive to the juice is I sometimes find the banana to be a little synthetic in taste compared to Grandmaster from Five Pawns.8.5/10
*
Kings Crown- Claim your Thrown*- Brown sugar , butterscotch and cream. This is probably the sweetest vape that I like. Definitely a juice for any1 that loves a sweet dessert vape. I cant smoke this as an ADV but love to smoke it with a coffee mmmmmmm. Very nice aftertaste and am sure it will get smoother with a little more steeping. I do love this juice though! 8.5/10.
-*The King*- I am loving this juice more every time I vape it. Also on the sweeter side of dessert vapes. Cant put my finger on what im actually tasting in this juice but it is sure is tasty. Tastes a bit like some sort of cake. Love to smoke this 1 with a coffee!!!What ever they used to make up this juice is brilliant. I find it very complex!8.5/10

*Nicoticket- H1N1*- Dam I love this juice and need to order more asap before I run out. This is easealy 1 of the best juices Ive ever had. It is also probably the most complex! This juice seems to change flavour componets each time I smoke it and the more it steeps the better it tatses. if you like slighly sweeter tobbaco flavours this is the 1 u gotta taste! So different to anything out there. I get notes of prunes and raisens. 10/10 for this juice! An ADV 4 sure!(apparenlty this juice really comes to life after 6 weeks steeping in that case Im even more impressed!*
CLS-Custards last stand*- I love my custard vapes and this 1 did not disappoint. Very smooth without being to sweet. I taste more egg than other custard vapes and the vanilla is awesome. A great ADV! Bang on Nicoticket, I love this juice! 9.5/10.

*Greenway RY4*- I love ry4 and this is probably the best version Ive tasted. A must for you RY4 fans! 8/10.
(ps I havent tasted heather RY4 which I here is awesome, have ordered it)
*
Mount Baker Vapour-* There juices are very competively priced and afforadble and they do so many flavours. There butterscotch is great but my best 2 so far are:
*Blue Moo*- Blueberry and muffin cream. Omg what a amazing vape. Only got a sample of this 1 so im very keen to give it more vaping time but I can say this is the best blueberry Ive ever had as the cream really softens the taste and makes it a very special dessert vape. Think blueberry waffles! 8.5/10
*Butter Pecan*- Very rich! I love adding this to any Ry4! It seems to send most Ry4 profiles off the hook! I use it exclusively for this reason! 8/10

*LOCAL ELIQUIDS-
Vape Kings- VK4*- Very good take on a Ry4. They did a great job on this 1 and I tasted alot of caremal and toffee! 7/10. Cheap and tasty!
- *Apple Pie*- Like this vape on its own and tastes good through even my nautilus mini! I have given this to a few friends and they all loved it. More tobacco flavoured than sweet. 8/10.

*Elevatec- Traditional*-Dean did a fantastic job creating this 1 as it is completely unique. It is a tobacco vape smells and tastes like the cereal coco-pops. 8.5/10.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (23/10/14)

Only have 6 (in no particular order)

AV - Havana Gold
5P - Queenside
SR - Aztec
AV - Custards Last Stand
NT- Frenilla (I only use to mix with ie. Aztec, Custards last stand etc.)
WB - Devils Cut

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (23/10/14)

I've only been vaping for a month and have stuck to Liqua flavours to figure out my taste profile before I venture into other brands, so my list is very narrow but here goes:

1. Energy Drink
2. Two Mints
3. Berry Mix
4. French Pipe Tobacco
5. Apple
6. Bright Tobacco (with a few drops of Two Mints)
7. Citrus Mix
8. Cappuccino

Very boring, I know!

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Marzuq (23/10/14)

wow to have 10 favourite juices is amazing. i dont think i get even close to that.
i cant vape anything longer than a month or two.

at the moment the only thing i can vape consistently is:
1. Vapour Mountain - VM4
2. Fuzion - Hell frozen Over

for a ice breaker here and there
Just B - apple
craft vapor - yellow submarine
and a swamp juice.... Vapour mountain - vanilla custard + Hell Frozen over (7 drops per 3ml)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (23/10/14)

I have so much to get to, but so far and in no order:

Seattle Vapour Co - Blue Magic
Witcher's Brew - Blackbird
Five Pawns - Gambit
Five Pawns - Castlelong
Rocket Sheep - Purple Alien
Alien Visions - Bobbas
Alien Visions - Gorilla Juice
Craft Vapour - Honey Badger
Craft Vapour - Devil in Disguise

I still need to get to so money though: Steamhammer, Suicide Boney, Rocket Vapes.... The list goes on.

Lol... When I started vsping I said, "dessert Vapes... no thanks."

Looking at my list, as usual, I don't know what I'm talking about

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shabbar (23/10/14)

h1n1
radio active
frenilla
strawnilla
custards last stand
vm4

& unflavored juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pimcowboy (23/10/14)

johan said:


> Only have 6 (in no particular order)
> 
> AV - Havana Gold
> 5P - Queenside
> ...



Interesting will definitely try the Tarks as I love custard vapes. Also want to try the Devils Cut. Have you tasted Bobbas Bounty? Is havana Gold better than Bobbas? Interesting you guys havent tried Gambit it is still to me the best custard vape...


----------



## johan (23/10/14)

pimcowboy said:


> Interesting will definitely try the Tarks as I love custard vapes. Also want to try the Devils Cut. Have you tasted Bobbas Bounty? Is havana Gold better than Bobbas?



Yes I have Bobas in rotation and doesn't make my top 6 list. For me personally, Havana Gold is the top ranking e-juice from Alien Visions, see review here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/alien-visions-e-juice-juice-reviews.5404/ 

If you like a creamy custard flavor you have to try Aztec.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pimcowboy (23/10/14)

johan said:


> Yes I have Bobas in rotation and doesn't make my top 6 list. For me personally, Havana Gold is the top ranking e-juice from Alien Visions, see review here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/alien-visions-e-juice-juice-reviews.5404/
> 
> If you like a creamy custard flavor you have to try Aztec.


Will do for sure!!! mmm custard! That goes for Gambit 2 give it a try you wont be sorry


----------



## johan (23/10/14)

pimcowboy said:


> Will do for sure!!! mmm custard! That goes for Gambit 2 give it a try you wont be sorry



No I'm not a fan of Gambit - its not bad, but doesn't cut it for me. I've tried all the locally available 5P's and Queenside is the only one I re-ordered.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (23/10/14)

In no particular order.

5P QueenSide (this is my number 1 favorite juice)
5P Gambit
Tarks Reserve Matador
Rocketsheep Enterprize
Vapour Mountain's VM4. (Come to think of it. Should order this again. Been more than a year...)
HHV - huntsMan
HHV - DragonsFire

These are ones I will reorder. Still got an arsenal of nice juices to try in my cupboard, but cannot list them until I've tried them properly, and they land in the top 2% of juices tried.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (23/10/14)

I have moved this thread to "General E-liquid Talk"

As the title of your thread suggests, most of the posters here are not going to review all 10 juices - but will just list them.

Nice thread though - with lots of overlap to the following two threads:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/tell-us-whats-in-your-daily-rotation-top5.2572/page-3
and
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/whats-in-your-juice-rotation.1691/

PS - when will you be adding a cool avatar pic @pimcowboy ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatSmoke (23/10/14)

5P - Gambit
5P - Castle Long
WB - Moondust
RS - Purple Alien
RS - Enterprise
AV - Bobbas
CV - Polar Express
CV - Devil in Disguise
WE - Strawberry/Mint

No particular order, except Gambit. Gambit ftw!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## pimcowboy (23/10/14)

Silver said:


> I have moved this thread to "General E-liquid Talk"
> 
> As the title of your thread suggests, most of the posters here are not going to review all 10 juices - but will just list them.
> 
> ...


Thanks bro! Will add an Avatar next week


----------



## Andre (23/10/14)

Bowden's Mate 
Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil 
Rocket Sheep Enterprise
H1N1 (The Virus)
Sixty Four
Tark's Select Reserve Poison Elite
Wakonda
Rocket Sheep Purple Alien
Frenilla
Tark's Select Reserve Matador

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (23/10/14)

@Andre is Bowden's Mate a straight forward 'Peppermint Crisp' like juice? Or is there complexity to it?

I have a thumb rule of not buying expensive juice that I could get the effect cheaper.

Like these expensive strawberry milk 'premium' for example - but it's strawberry milk, is what I think.


----------



## Andre (23/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> @Andre is Bowden's Mate a straight forward 'Peppermint Crisp' like juice? Or is there complexity to it?
> 
> I have a thumb rule of not buying expensive juice that I could get the effect cheaper.
> 
> Like these expensive strawberry milk 'premium' for example - but it's strawberry milk, is what I think.


You have to judge for yourself, but I have tried a few "Peppermint Crisp" juices, and none comes near to Bowdens. I have been vaping it daily since the first taste in December of 2013.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (23/10/14)

"Daily"... Okay that says a lot.


----------



## Danny (23/10/14)

1. Witchers brew- moondust
2 CV- devil in disguise
3 Poison elite
4 CV- pining juliet
5 5 pawns- gambit
6 CV- matterhorn menthol (used to add menthol to everything and as a stand alone vape)
7 vape mob- papa smurf
8 RS- purple alien
9 5 pawns- grandmaster
10 5 pawns- queenside

But I could just keep going. I am very willing to try different weird flavours and adapt easily to new ones, I seldom find any flavours too offensive.


----------



## Silver (23/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> @Andre is Bowden's Mate a straight forward 'Peppermint Crisp' like juice? Or is there complexity to it?
> 
> I have a thumb rule of not buying expensive juice that I could get the effect cheaper.
> 
> Like these expensive strawberry milk 'premium' for example - but it's strawberry milk, is what I think.



Definitely a premium and complex one @r0gue z0mbie. I highly doubt you could get the same experience with a cheaper one.

It has a premium chocolate taste - not of the simple "cheap" chocolate variety. Think Lindt chocolate versus those cheap button chocs.
The Mint is also not a straight mint, it's hard to describe but it's very smooth.
There are traces of vanilla in there too. And probably a few other secrets lurking. 
The juice is great, vapes well, is smooth as silk - and has great throat hit. So much so that their 12mg is probably the only 12mg juice that satisfies my throat hit craving.

Far from a straightforward juice and well worth it in my view - if you like the flavour. Of course, that is subjective. You can read more in my review. 

I have reordered a few bottles of Bowdens and have enjoyed it on many occasions in different setups - even in the mPT2 on a Spinner.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Al3x (23/10/14)

Silver said:


> Definitely a premium and complex one @r0gue z0mbie. I highly doubt you could get the same experience with a cheaper one.
> 
> It has a premium chocolate taste - not of the simple "cheap" chocolate variety. Think Lindt chocolate versus those cheap button chocs.
> The Mint is also not a straight mint, it's hard to describe but it's very smooth.
> ...


@Silver where did you order this from, I would also like to give it a try, sounds good


----------



## Silver (23/10/14)

Al3x said:


> @Silver where did you order this from, I would also like to give it a try, sounds good



I got my original 5P flavours from Vape King - and then got replenishments later from Vape King as well.
But they only had the 12mg at the time.
Credit has to go to Vape King for bringing in these fine premium juices way back then. I think they were the most premium juices available locally at that time.

Now it is also stocked by eCiggies in 18mg and by VapeMob in a variety of strengths I think.
I stand to be corrected but I think Vape King no longer stocks it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (23/10/14)

No Vape King dropped it.


----------



## Al3x (23/10/14)

vapemob has it and in 6mg also and just in time for the new shipping option


----------



## exodus (23/10/14)

so many different brands and flavours to still try. cant wait.


----------



## ShaneW (23/10/14)

In no particular order:

RS - Purple Alien
AV - Bobas Bounty
AV - Gryphons Breath
WB- Blackbird
NT - H1N1
NT - Frenilla
AV - Havana Gold
HHV - Heavenly Tobacco
HHV - Maple Eh?
Steamhammer - Good Life


----------

